# Ruff Tuff Kennels



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

What's good about 'em? What's bad about 'em? Will the intermediate fit by 60lb mal? How about my 75 lb shepherd?
Anyone who has them, please reply. Thanks!

www.rufftoughkennels.com/


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

I own two. One intermediate and one large. I put my 70 lbs male Malinois in the large and a 58 lbs female in the intermediate. They fit side by side in the rear of my small SUV (1999 Toyota 4Runner). Durable kennels, but I don't like the doors. If you have a determined animal they could figure out how to get out of it. Mine never have, nor have they attempted. I like to believe they understand that being confined means hang out until mommy comes and retrieves you. I'll eventually rig the doors some kind of way, but it's not pressing as of now. Aside from that, they're decent. I purchased them because both fit side by side in the back of my SUV. That's primarily what I was looking for.


----------



## Mary Velazquez (Mar 31, 2012)

I have two and I love them but like the poster above said the doors are a weak spot and a dog could get out if they wanted. My 65lb shepherd fits an extra large well(I don't like them to be even remotely cramped since I use these indoors and overnight) and my 45lb border collie is in an intermediate with plenty of extra room. Neither of those are escape artists so the doors aren't a problem. I just drill a hole on either side of the door and fit a rod across if I'm worried about it. But I really do love these cages, I love the peace of mind that in case of accident the dog is much safer in it than a regular plastic kennel.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

I also love the extra safety the kennels provide as mentioned by Ms. Velasquez mentioned above. Their commercial and/or videos on their website also convinced me to buy.


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

Do you guys have the new composite doors? Or the wire ones?


----------



## keith shimada (Dec 7, 2009)

I have 2 xl crates with the composite doors. My escape artist female figured out how to get out of it. I put 1/4" rod down the middle to reinforce the door. She still got out, cracking the door halfway down the middle. One day I finally caught her in the act. She was pushing her nose against the door by the latch. I got some more 1/4" rod from lowes and drilled 2 holes (top and bottom) on the right and left side to reinforce the door. She's tried but hasn't been able to escape since. That is with the still cracked doors.
Now RTK's has a door that has locking side latches too. They're on my "to buy" list when I can remember...


----------

